
The Most Timeless Songs of All Time Using Spotify Data - iamjeff
http://poly-graph.co/timeless/
======
generj
It's fascinating to see how songs can be ranked only #42 in yearly Billboard
performance and yet now be the #1 most played song from that year.

It looks like a lot of the meaningless drivel in pop dies and overtime people
recognize good music.

    
    
      There were 41 more popular songs in 1991 than Smells Like Teen Spirit: End Of The Road (Boyz II Men), Baby Got Back (Sir Mix Alot), Save The Best For Last (Vanessa Williams), and I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred).
    
      Since 1992, these songs have slowly faded from culture with the incoming generation, whereas Nirvana’s music has not only maintained its popularity, but augmented it."

